# Problème Disque Dur externe WD



## MacBegin (13 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Je sais que mon pb est déjà abordé dans d'autres posts (je viens de lire les 4 pages concernant ce sujet) mais je suis tellement nulle en informatique que je ne comprends rien aux discussions : Time capsule, Time Machine, NTFS, Paragon mais c'est payant???, formatage, exFAT...
bref, je me demande parfois si les Mac, soi-disant plus faciles d'utilisation, ne sont pas plus compliqués pour les débutants en informatique. Je me demande si je ne devrais pas revenir à un PC mais c'est une autre question qui era peut-être l'objet d'un autre post ;-)

Mon pb : J'ai un disque dur externe Western Digital et lorsque je le connecte à mon Mac,  je peux lire les documents mais je ne peux rien faire dessus (supprimer des dossiers ou coller un fichier...).

D'avance, merci aux âmes patientes qui prennent le temps de m'expliquer et régler mes petits soucis de Mac ;-)


----------



## Arlequin (13 Juin 2012)

Hello

pour éviter de tout retaper, le point que tu dois lire est le 2) sur ce post là (clic)

en gros, ton disque a été formaté sur un pc, pour une utilisation (lecture et écriture) sur Pc

si tu veux lire ce qu'il y a dessus, rien besoin de faire, tu l'as remarqué
si tu veux y écrire (voir le lien proposé plus haut) il faut apprendre ce langage à ton Mac

Si tu veux reformater (= effacer ce qu'il y a dessus) pour une utilisation mixte pc/mac, ou uniquement mac, là c'est une autre procédure (expliquée elle aussi dans le sujet épinglé en tête de cette section)

ps: concernant ta remarque initiale, je te signale que Mac peux lire un disque Pc, et pas l'inverse


----------



## domi18000 (20 Juin 2012)

normalement un disque mac est formaté en fat 32 et un un disque PC peut être formaté en NTFS d'ou les problèmes...


----------



## Arlequin (20 Juin 2012)

pardon


----------



## lappartien (20 Juin 2012)

parfaire ses connaissances peut avoir du bon aussi même sur d'autres sujets...http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/
http://osxfacile.com/


----------

